# Edit kernel configuration file



## Ahmad313 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm pretty new to freebsd FreeBSD so I'm here looking for your kind help 

What I'm looking to do is to add a splash screen to a nanobsd release (pfSense).

What I did so far is copying the files splash_bmp.ko and vesa.ko to /boot/kernel and /boot/modules directories.

I've added the appropriate lines to to loader.conf and
loader.conf.local.

I also copied splash.bmp to /boot folder (320x200 245bits bmp image)

Still it doesn't work 

I read on freebsd FreeBSD documentation that this line has to be added to the kernel configuration file
"device splash".

So is there a way to do it on an already compiled pfSense? As I have no knowledge on how to recompile the pfSense kernel.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 26, 2015)

Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------



## Ahmad313 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello Juanitou,

Excuse my formatting I wasn't aware.
Regarding the FreeBSD derivatives my question is mainly concerning FreeBSD kernel configuration file. 
On the pfSense forums this question was already debated and they stop at the suggestion of recompiling the kernel.

So what I'm here for mainly is to find a simple way to edit the kernel config file. Which can apply to FreeBSD. If possible without having to recompile the whole kernel just for a simple line.

Many thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 26, 2015)

The kernel config file only controls building the kernel.  It does nothing unless the kernel is recompiled.


----------

